# Commute times from Discovery Gardens?



## rsa (Aug 6, 2008)

I am moving to Dubai in October, and my relocation agent seems to think Discovery Gardens would be a good area for me. However, I am concerned that it might be a bit out of the way. 

Does anyone know how long it takes to commute from Discovery Gardens to the DIFC (where my office is), and how long it takes to get to the airport? I will be traveling abroad on business most working days, so I would only have to make the commute once or twice a week, but I still don't want to live too far away from my office or the airport.

Also, how feasible would it be to get around using taxis, rather than buying a car? Based on what I've read about the driving conditions, I'm not super excited to start driving myself around in Dubai...

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

From Discovery Gardens to DIFC (Gate Building?) would probably be around 30 mins or so, always traffic dependant. Numerous accidents on Sheik Zayed Road this last week and the traffic was extremely slow.

To the airport I would think that would take around 40 mins, but it would depend on the time of day.

Taxis are a decent way of getting around, but, at peak times, you may end up waiting for a long time, even if you have pre-booked one.

Where in DIFC will you be working? My wife works there, in the chief economist's office


----------



## rsa (Aug 6, 2008)

Ogri, thanks for the information.



Ogri750 said:


> Where in DIFC will you be working? My wife works there, in the chief economist's office


 My office is not in the DIFC itself, but on the other side of SZR in the Al Moosa towers. How does your wife like the area?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

She has only been working there for a week so far, but, initial impressions are good.

I just have to keep telling her not to visit the De Beers shop in the Gate


----------



## rsa (Aug 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I just have to keep telling her not to visit the De Beers shop in the Gate


Haha, cheers. So many unanticipated costs to living in Dubai...

Is it true that my commute time could actually be worse if I live somewhere around Karama or Bur Dubai, just because of the old roads and associated congestion? At least, that's what one of the real estate agents tried to convince me.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally, I would advise that you buy or rent a car. Prior to moving out here, I was adamant that I would not drive. However, after a few death-defying taxi rides and toasting in the sun trying to get a taxi on a fair few occasions, I have decided that prefer to have my life in own hands and have the flexibility to just go wherever whenever I feel like it. Taxi drivers can also smell a newcomer a mile off and once you've been here a while, you'll realise that they have been taking you on a long detour just to get extra fare!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Personally, I would advise that you buy or rent a car. Prior to moving out here, I was adamant that I would not drive. However, after a few death-defying taxi rides and toasting in the sun trying to get a taxi on a fair few occasions, I have decided that prefer to have my life in own hands and have the flexibility to just go wherever whenever I feel like it. Taxi drivers can also smell a newcomer a mile off and once you've been here a while, you'll realise that they have been taking you on a long detour just to get extra fare!


I would agree with Maz. My wife had to go to Jumeirah from Mall of the Emirates and the cab ride costed her 47 AED. She was taken on SZR all the way to the big round about and then all the way back on Wasl Rd. It would nomally would cost somewhere between 28-32. Also cab drivers love to use salik not because it is faster but because they get to pocket a bit more. Normally salik is capped at 24 AED per day by RTA but a cab driver will continue charging 4 AED for every trip that he undertakes during the day.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I would agree with Maz. My wife had to go to Jumeirah from Mall of the Emirates and the cab ride costed her 47 AED. She was taken on SZR all the way to the big round about and then all the way back on Wasl Rd. It would nomally would cost somewhere between 28-32. Also cab drivers love to use salik not because it is faster but because they get to pocket a bit more. Normally salik is capped at 24 AED per day by RTA but a cab driver will continue charging 4 AED for every trip that he undertakes during the day.


I just tell them NO SALIK TOLL these days! One guy even tried to tell me there was no other way to get to JBR from MoE other than through salik toll. I promptly told him where to go and I think that he realised that the game was up! Even had one yesterday try to drive back on himself and when I confronted him, he said that there was traffic. My colleague believed him cause he's new here but that doesn't work with me anymore! I just tell them I'll show them the way if they do not know howto get where I need to - they quickly realise that they will have to find someone else to con!


----------

